# 600-LDE Rural King Diesel Generator Wiring diagram Needed



## 30306 (Sep 28, 2017)

I am needing a wiring diagram for a Chinese brand older diesel generator, model 6000-LDE sold by Rural King. It looks to be 25-30 years old maybe. It will not start plus I need to know where a small black wire goes to, that is in the battery compartment(don't believe it goes to the negative on the battery because it has a ring terminal for a #10 screw), Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 30306 (Sep 28, 2017)

Also the generator was empty, maybe the diesel needs bleeded . But where?


----------

